# Northern Utah ATV trails?



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I just took ownership in a hand-me-down 4 wheeler from my father. Now I want to go ride! Problem is, I have no idea about trail systems here in the Northern part of Utah. I live in Kaysville and have Farmington Canyon right there but Im sure the gates arent open at the top yet.

Im new to atv's and just want a few beginner trails to ride and get familiar with the machine. Any recommendations?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a lot of good riding opportunity up on Monte Cristo after the snow melts.
Bear lake area is loaded with trails too, and every thing in between.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Remember to pick up forest service travel maps before you go out. It will save you $$$$ in fines by keeping you on the proper trails. Have fun!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

For a first time rider I'd head up to Hardware Ranch. Park in the big parking lot there and head on up the road. The gate should be open by now. From there you can ride clear over to the top of Logan Canyon and even as far East as Randolph and/or over to Monte Cristo. Hundreds of miles of easy travel with lots of game to be seen.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> For a first time rider I'd head up to Hardware Ranch. Park in the big parking lot there and head on up the road. The gate should be open by now. From there you can ride clear over to the top of Logan Canyon and even as far East as Randolph and/or over to Monte Cristo. Hundreds of miles of easy travel with lots of game to be seen.


+1 There might be snow still on the higher ones but the lower ones should be good to go. Just be careful out there, lots of traffic :shock:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Id second monte cristo as soon a the snow is gone, fun trails up there. By hardware ranch is a great area as well, go check out old ephs grave.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You could hit the south end of the Skyline Drive; it is most likely clear for about 3 or 4 miles, but the one north facing dugway certainly will still be covered in a lot of snow, but that would give you a few miles to test it out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Farmington Canyon has a ton of trails also. Not sure if the gate is open yet though. The view from there or Perception Point behind Mantua is awesome. That is a great trail to ride too. Lots of Mt Goats up there on top and deer at the bottom.


----------

